
Mapping cherry blossom - edward
https://medium.com/@yanhann10/mapping-cherry-blossom-2926a44fc9b1
======
pdabbadabba
And for Washington, DC: April 8-12

[https://cherryblossomwatch.com/peak-bloom-
forecast/](https://cherryblossomwatch.com/peak-bloom-forecast/)

~~~
SeanLuke
Seems late. The so-called "indicator tree" is in full bloom. I am told that
this usually means the rest will reach peak in about 7=10 days.

~~~
pdabbadabba
Interesting! I didn't know about the indicator tree.

------
Symbiote
This is a specific use of phenology, studying animal/plant life cycle events,
like flowering time.

Since ancient times, people have noticed these events – the first snowdrops
show spring, for example – and in the 19th century, some naturalist-nerds
started recording the exact dates. This was then a surprise climate change
dataset.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenology)

------
spike021
Thanks for sharing! I've been following a bunch of car enthusiasts from Japan
on Instagram, and the past week or so they've begun posting photos of the
cherry blossoms. Very cool to visualize the actual progression with a map
(since I don't know many of the mentioned areas in the posts, usually).

------
nyankosensei
Why aren’t any blossoms shown in Hokkaido?

~~~
AznHisoka
Probably because it's too cold there?

~~~
fitchjo
They bloom later there because of the weather, but they still bloom.

